# perilunate fx/dislocation



## dianne (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone run into percutaneous pinning of lunate fx dislocation?  Should we use unlisted code?( with reduction of course)
THanks for your help


----------



## mbort (Aug 26, 2008)

is this a scaphoid lunate? please provide more info


----------



## dianne (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes, perilunate fx of wrist


----------



## mbort (Aug 27, 2008)

I would need to see the scrubbed version of the op note in order to assist you with this case.

thanks
Mary


----------



## dianne (Aug 27, 2008)

Report reads: manipulation under fluro,the lunate was able to be relocated back in position in better alignment of the capitate. After this was checked under fluro,a retrograde K-wire was fired through hamate metacarpal ,thru capitate into the lunate and into the distal radius. After this biplanar fixation,fluoro was checked and fixation was adequate......

Does this help?


----------



## mbort (Aug 27, 2008)

unfortunately you are stuck with 25999 unlisted (with reference to 25685)


----------



## dianne (Aug 27, 2008)

thats what i thought also,   thanks alot


----------

